# Dagger ans sheath



## robert flynt (May 3, 2016)

This is the finished Sheath and dagger. Had a great deal of interest in them at the hammer in attended last Saturday. A collector bought the knife made from the steel I traded with Scott for and asked to use the dagger for his avatar for a while, because he had some friends who might be interested in buying it, so I took pictures of completed work.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2016)

Beautiful knife!! Snakewood not one of my favorites but it sure looks nice on that blade..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 3, 2016)

Robert that is an awesome grind and the damascus looks like it was specially made for that grind. The knife as usual is gorgeous and I love the snakewood handle. Gives it great character and highlights the orange spacer. Nice firework on the hardware as well.

One of these days I will have to give a dagger a try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 3, 2016)

I should have stolen it when you went for a walk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (May 3, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I should have stolen it when you went for a walk


It would have just cut you for revenge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 3, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous Robert. I know you are too modest to...so I will call out the fact that the grain in that damascus pattern falling in perfect alignment with both sides of the grind as well as dead center did not happen by chance. That took some masterful planning and scaling the knife dimensions to excuse it. 
Another artful and well planned detail is the coloring of the sheath matching the colors of the snakewood. Details of a Master my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 3, 2016)

super sweet blade....love the shape and the handle really sets it off, check out the one eyed punkin' in the knife's figure next to the serial numbers....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 3, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> It would have just cut you for revenge!


But with that one lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 3, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Robert. I know you are too modest to...so I will call out the fact that the grain in that damascus pattern falling in perfect alignment with both sides of the grind as well as dead center did not happen by chance. That took some masterful planning and scaling the knife dimensions to excuse it.
> Another artful and well planned detail is the coloring of the sheath matching the colors of the snakewood. Details of a Master my friend!


He got lucky 
Man I saw all of his knives this weekend and I think I'm quiting. Awesome work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 3, 2016)

Awesome work Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 3, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Robert. I know you are too modest to...so I will call out the fact that the grain in that damascus pattern falling in perfect alignment with both sides of the grind as well as dead center did not happen by chance. That took some masterful planning and scaling the knife dimensions to excuse it.
> Another artful and well planned detail is the coloring of the sheath matching the colors of the snakewood. Details of a Master my friend!


I am so glad you appreciate the effort! Unless you do this it is hard to realize the effort that goes in to the detail. Thank you for pointing them out.


----------



## Molokai (May 3, 2016)

I guess any day some of the royal families will ask you for heirloom knife. Great attention to details..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (May 4, 2016)

Okay, I'm going to sound like a dick but something about it to me is "off". It may be an optical illusion but it looks like the centerline (bevel?) of the blade is actually off center. It also looks "stubby" for some reason. Is this just a product of the photography?

Now, that said, it truly is a beautiful knife and I'd never come close to anything so nice in a lifetime of trying. Eye candy for sure but whatever I'm seeing makes my eyes want to cross so I'm confused.


----------



## robert flynt (May 4, 2016)

frankp said:


> Okay, I'm going to sound like a dick but something about it to me is "off". It may be an optical illusion but it looks like the centerline (bevel?) of the blade is actually off center. It also looks "stubby" for some reason. Is this just a product of the photography?
> 
> Now, that said, it truly is a beautiful knife and I'd never come close to anything so nice in a lifetime of trying. Eye candy for sure but whatever I'm seeing makes my eyes want to cross so I'm confused.


When you draw a centerline on a billet sometimes the pattern on the other side isn't exactly the same as the side you scribed on, but you still have to use that center line because if you went by the pattern the grind would be off center on one side or the other if the pattern is not exact. An off center grind would be totally unacceptable in the knife world and would smack of poor workmanship. In other words if you looked at one side of the dagger blade and it was perfect then you looked at the and the grind was off center because you followed the pattern and not the center line you be obligated to break it and throw it in the trash. You just try to get it as close as you can. Was talking to Mastersmith Joe Kessler on time about some silver wire inlay I had done but wasn't totally pleased with the results. He looked at it and said " You know Robert if you look at thing in nature like vines and flowers, you will not see perfection, all have their flaws". That is just the way it is with damascus. The blade look shorter because it you are trying to get away from reflected glare and take a close up picture on any slight angle from the handle end it will make the blade look shorter and handle longer, just just the reverse will happen if you take it from blade end. Zooming in on close ups can be tricky and you can get distorasion and as you can tell I am not a pro at this, just a knife maker under a white shower curtain strung between two chairs on the back porch. Am not offended because those are good observations and a learning opportunity.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

